# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Pokradene stvari na rasprodaji

## dodagoda

Pozdrav,

na ovoj i prošloj rasprodaji sudjelovala sam kao kupac i kao prodavatelj, a predložila sam i prijateljici da se uključi- budući da ona nije član podižem na forum njezino posmo nezadovoljstva. Znam da je teško osigurati se od krađe stvari, no nadam se da će barem jedan od posjetutelja rasprodaje koji radi takve stvari pročitati ovo pismo i ostati posramljen. 

Prenosim pismo:
Poštovani,
Par puta sam sudjelovala u kupnji rabljene odjeće za svoje dijete na Rodinoj rasprodaji. Na štandovima sam nailazila na svakakvu robu. Ok! Kako svaka roba ima svoga kupca, mišljenja sam da je to u redu. Za sudjelovanje u prodaji pa i za samo volontiranje odlučila sam se zbog djeteta i roditeljstva jer je to doista teško u današnje vrijeme. Posjedujem dosta nove odjeće koju dijete ne uspije pošteno iznositi, a koju poklanjam prijateljicama za njihove mališane. Odjeću i obuću koja stoji odlučila sam prodati na Vašoj rasprodaji, eventualno ne prodano -  donirati. Kako mi termin za volontiranje nije odgovarao, uspjela sam naći vremena za odnijeti 30 komada odjeće za prodaju. Prilikom pregleda, odnosno na  samoj kontroli, razočaralo me kako se jako traže greške na robi, a za svaku grešku mi se napominje kako da smanjim cijenu na besmislen iznos ili da ju doniram. Priznajem da sam 2 stvari dala odmah na donaciju. Kod trećeg puta me jako zasmetalo traženje greške te sam pokupila sve tri stvari u vrećicu i sa sumnjom, radije odnijela kući i poklonila prijateljicama. Ok!-opet! Danas je suprug otišao podići prikupljen novac od prodaje, budući mi je dijete bolesno. Dogovorili smo se da robu koja je ostala - donira. Kući se vratio sa dvije vrećice robe i od 715,00 kn - prodano je 155,00 od toga donirano 47,00. Ok!!! Misleći kako je nekako puno robe ostalo, suprug je ipak donio stvari kući. Malo prije sam sortirala stvari iz vrećice i primijetila da mi je nekako malo stvari ostalo. Prema evidenciji i ostatku robe (kartice su kod mene) - evidentno je da je prodano robe u vrijednosti 430,00 kuna! Negdje se izgubilo 270,00 kn! Pitanje glasi: da li sam ja luda ili samo prevarena?? Mislim da ovo iskustvo više nikada neću ponoviti, radije ću pokloniti prijateljima!! Ovaj osjećaj iskorištenosti i prevarenosti nije mi stran ali je definitivno nepotreban!! U glavnom, prema mojem iskustvu, daljnje suradnje između nas neće biti, a loš glas kao i samo iskustvo pokušat ću prenijeti isključivo i samo kad me netko pita i to iz razloga što ste Udruga Roda i vjerujem da od Vas ima dosta koristi a moj problem nije od životne važnosti i stoga ću preko toga prijeći. Jedino što ne mogu je - ne napisati i ne poslati ovo pismo!  
Konkretno - ovo je za Vas sramota!! 

Beskrajno razočarana,
V.N.

 :Sad:

----------


## anatom

nadam se da se radi samo o nesporazumu!

_Prilikom pregleda, odnosno na samoj kontroli, razočaralo me kako se jako traže greške na robi_


jaa moram napomenuti da sam uzasno razocarana cinjenicom da od 10 stvari koje sam na rasprodaji  htjela kupiti, bar 7 je bilo zaflekano!

Shvacam da volonterke nisu u mogucnosti sve primjetiti-pa bi bilo stavarno ljepo od roditelja da takvu odjecu ne nose na rasprodaju!

----------


## Frida

Žao mi je zbog pokradenih stvari ali zaista ne vidim zbog čega je to naša (RODINA) sramota! 

Što se tiče kontrole kvalitete ona je uvedena da bi se podigla kvaliteta robe, nije u redu u prodaju dati stvari koje su flekave, iznošene, poderane... 
To je naše pravo, a i obveza prema kupcima, to što netko kupuje rabljeno ne znači da mu se mogu prodavati "štrace".

Ovo je 22 po redu rasprodaja, članice i volonterke naporno rade da bi sve štimalo. Nažalost, krađe se dešavaju, to ne možemo spriječiti, u gužvi je teško kontrolirati što pojedinci rade. 

Mogu razumijeti ljutnju ali Udruga kao takva ne može snositi odgovornost za svaki komad robe koji se prodaje, neka prijateljica pokuša odvojiti malo vremena za volontiranje pa se i sama može uvjeriti što i kako se radi.

----------


## Juroslav

I još dodatak na Fridu: svakom prodavatelju se kod isplate novca i povrata neprodane robe napomene da sa strane (na posebnom stolu) prekontrolira vraćenu robu - to učini cca. 20% prodavatelja

Zašto svoj popis robe prijateljica nije dala mužu s uputom da prekontrolira robu i novce?

----------


## dodagoda

radi se o tome da je njoj nedestajalo preko deset stvari-može se dogoditi da ti nedostaju dvije ili tri, ali kad ti nedostaje 10 stvari i to iste veličine malo se zapitaš  :? 

Kod mene osobno je uvjek sve štimalo, ali kažem da mi nebi bilo svejedno da mi toliko stvari nedostaje... U svakom slučaju na izlazu bi trebalo uvesti bolju kontrolu(dobrovoljci tate ili djedovi...), jer zadnji put je moj suprug iznio u rukama i svoju i moju jaknu(mogla je biti i odjeća sa rasprodaje) i ntko ga ništa nije pitao. 
Ja sam svjesna toga da se vi trudite, ali i ovakve stvari treba iznjeti u javnost kako bi se u budućnosti izbjegle. 
Prodavatelji također(barem ja osobno)  utroše svoje vrijeme u pripremu odjeće za prodaju-uvjek donosim očuvanu opranu i ispeglanu odjeću i čiste igračke , a rezultat je da gotovo sve prodam. Prijateljica je kao i ja sudjelovala i kao kupac i na rasprodajana se moglo vidjeti zaista jako loše odjeće-prljave i izgužvane, pa smo se pitale kako je onda  takva odjeća prošla kontrolu ? 
Ja sam već pohvalila ovu akciju da se roditelju aktiviraju i jedni drugima na ovaj način pomažu , jer je zaista zgodno da za sitne novce možeš djetetu nabaviti kvlitetnu i očuvanu jaknu ili čizmice...jasno je da ni kao prodavatelj ne zaradiš neke ogromne novce-ja osobno otprilike potrošim koliko i zaradim, pa sam na nuli i ja zadovoljna..
U ovom slučaju ne mogu ne stati na stranu prijateljice. 
Naglašavam da se nadam da će se oni koji rade takve stavri biti prepozanti i posramljeni  :Embarassed:

----------


## Frida

> U svakom slučaju na izlazu bi trebalo uvesti bolju kontrolu(dobrovoljci tate ili djedovi...)


da rade što? pretresaju torbe, vrećice, kolica? ako se ne varam to je čak i nekim zakonom zabranjeno. 

To što je neka odjeća prljava i izgužvana (osim što postoji šansa da promakne kontrolorki ili je prodavatelji daju iako je odbijena) možda ima veze i s time da se većina stvari jako brzo razbaca, ispremeću se stolovi i štenderi, normalno je da se neka i pogužva.

Ja opet pitam: zbog čega se u cijeloj priči RODA treba sramiti?

----------


## dodagoda

*




 Frida prvotno napisa
					
				




			
				U svakom slučaju na izlazu bi trebalo uvesti bolju kontrolu(dobrovoljci tate ili djedovi...)
			
		

da rade što? pretresaju torbe, vrećice, kolica? ako se ne varam to je čak i nekim zakonom zabranjeno. 

To što je neka odjeća prljava i izgužvana (osim što postoji šansa da promakne kontrolorki ili je prodavatelji daju iako je odbijena) možda ima veze i s time da se većina stvari jako brzo razbaca, ispremeću se stolovi i štenderi, normalno je da se neka i pogužva.

Ja opet pitam: zbog čega se u cijeloj priči RODA treba sramiti?


*

Dobro, kad želite da se ovako razgovaramo:

Trebate se sramiti ovakvog napuhanog stava i priznati problem koji imate, a to je da nestaje roba i da vam se čak i previše potkrada loše robe-doks druge strane "picajzlate". Niti u jednom trenutku niste pokušali shvati gospođu koja se potrudila donjeti robu na rasprodaju, čekala u redu da ju podigne(tj.njezin suprug) i na kraju ustanovi da je pokradena...
Na kraju krajeva vi ste ovdje radi prdavatelja i kupaca, a ne oni radi vas....

----------


## MIJA 32

> Dobro, kad želite da se ovako razgovaramo:
> 
> *Trebate se sramiti ovakvog napuhanog stava* i priznati problem koji imate, a to je da nestaje roba i da vam se čak i previše potkrada loše robe-doks druge strane "picajzlate". Niti u jednom trenutku niste pokušali shvati gospođu koja se potrudila donjeti robu na rasprodaju, čekala u redu da ju podigne(tj.njezin suprug) i na kraju ustanovi da je pokradena...
> *Na kraju krajeva vi ste ovdje radi prdavatelja i kupaca, a ne oni radi vas....*


ja sam jedna od volonterki (ne stignem puno,ali i to malo što doprinesem me veseli)
mislim da nisam napuhana;ni ja ni ostale volonterke koje su tamo od jutra do mraka
svi mi imamo obitelji,posao,obaveze...no svaki put odvojimo vrijeme za volontiranje
volontirati može svatko (pitam se zašto nas je uvijek premalo :? )

žao mi je što je tvoja prijateljica imala loše iskustvo,žao mi je što joj je pokradena roba
no to doista nije Rodina sramota
to je sramota ljudi koji nisu došli tamo kupiti jeftinije nego ukrasti

volonteri su tu nemoćni,iako se trudimo takve situacije svesti na minimum

----------


## Frida

Kako nisam? 
Napisala sam odmah da mi je žao ali i pokušala objasniti što i kako.

Ako je to djelovalo napuhano moje isprike, itekako smo svjesne svih problema, stalno radimo na tome da ih uklonimo ili barem umanjimo.


S druge strane, jeste vi pokušale shvatiti nas, koje smo tamo tri dana, volontiramo da bi za sve (prodavatelje, kupce i Udrugu) napravile nešto korisno?

----------


## dodagoda

> radi se o tome da je njoj nedestajalo preko deset stvari-može se dogoditi da ti nedostaju dvije ili tri, ali kad ti nedostaje 10 stvari i to iste veličine malo se zapitaš  :? 
> 
> Kod mene osobno je uvjek sve štimalo, ali kažem da mi nebi bilo svejedno da mi toliko stvari nedostaje... U svakom slučaju na izlazu bi trebalo uvesti bolju kontrolu(dobrovoljci tate ili djedovi...), jer zadnji put je moj suprug iznio u rukama i svoju i moju jaknu(mogla je biti i odjeća sa rasprodaje) i ntko ga ništa nije pitao. 
> Ja sam svjesna toga da se vi trudite, ali i ovakve stvari treba iznjeti u javnost kako bi se u budućnosti izbjegle. 
> Prodavatelji također(barem ja osobno)  utroše svoje vrijeme u pripremu odjeće za prodaju-uvjek donosim očuvanu opranu i ispeglanu odjeću i čiste igračke , a rezultat je da gotovo sve prodam. Prijateljica je kao i ja sudjelovala i kao kupac i na rasprodajana se moglo vidjeti zaista jako loše odjeće-prljave i izgužvane, pa smo se pitale kako je onda  takva odjeća prošla kontrolu ? 
> Ja sam već pohvalila ovu akciju da se roditelju aktiviraju i jedni drugima na ovaj način pomažu , jer je zaista zgodno da za sitne novce možeš djetetu nabaviti kvlitetnu i očuvanu jaknu ili čizmice...jasno je da ni kao prodavatelj ne zaradiš neke ogromne novce-ja osobno otprilike potrošim koliko i zaradim, pa sam na nuli i ja zadovoljna..
> U ovom slučaju ne mogu ne stati na stranu prijateljice. 
> Naglašavam da se nadam da će se oni koji rade takve stavri biti prepozanti i posramljeni



Kako sam već gore i napisala.Shvaćam da se svi tudite, na slijedećoj rasprodaji ću nadam se uspjeti volontirati-planirala sam i na ovoj, ali se poklopilo da nisam mogla...
Iživcirao me stav fride-koja je odmah krenukla u napad... prijateljica je napisala možda i pre ljutito pismo- ja ga nisam htjela mjenjati.
Radi se o tome da se takve stvari ne trebaju skrivati, sigurno je bilo još prodavatelja koji su oštećeni.. u svakom slučaju zajedničkim snagama treba nešto poduzeti i ponovno naglašavam- nadam se će se da oni koji dođu na rasprodaju i kradu barem malo posramiti!

----------


## puntica

meni je baš žao što se te stvari događaju.   :Sad:  

ja na rasprodaji budem na ulazu i izlazu i mogu iz prve ruke reći kako to izgleda kad nekoga zamolite da vam pokaže što ima u torbi   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ako je prijateljičin muž izašao s jaknama u ruci, što smo mi mogli napraviti? zamoliti ga da nam pokaže jakne? a da su bile dječje? kako bismo znali jesu li zaista njihove ili su ih uzeli (mogli su skinuti oznake, npr.). A ne čini mi se da je baš moguće označiti svaki komad robe koji netko (pogotovo djeca) imaju na sebi kad ulaze na rasprodaju. Označavamo kolica, nosiljke, igračke i evenutalno neki komad odjeće koji se nosi u rukama/vrećici.

Na izlazu, ukoliko nam se učini da je netko možda nešto uzeo a nije platio, možemo tražiti da nam pokažu sadržaj torbe, ali oni to nisu obavezni učiniti jer po zakonu ih samo policija može to tražiti (tko sam ja da prekapam po tuđim torbama?!)


što se tiče prljavih i zgužvanih stvari, znam da se ponekad dogodi da se zaprljaju na samoj rasprodaji (nevjerojatno je kako ljudi malo paze na stvari koje ih ne zanimaju dok pretražuju po štenderima) a neke, i prođu kontrolu kvalitete iako imaju neku fleku na sebi (ne znam kako, vjerojatno kad je gužva kontrolorke ne stignu svaki komad detaljno pregledati pa se dogodi propust...tko radi taj i griješi  :/ Iako, složit ćete se, to su izuzeci, ostale stvari su stvarno u redu, čiste, popeglane i u dobrom stanju)

Još jedna napomena: molim vas da kod isplate i povrata robe kontrolirate svoje vrećice i novce. Puno ljudi to ne radi. A trebali bi.

Žao mi je što se tvojoj prijateljici dogodilo to što se dogodilo, voljela bih kad bismo mogli reći da se takve stvari neće više događati ali ne možemo, jer krađa je uvijek bilo (ne mislim na rasprodaji, nego općenito) i uvijek će ih biti. Ako ljudi mogu krasti stvari iz trgovina (gdje su stvari zaštićene raznim elektroničkim napravama) onda sigurno mogu i na raspordaji. Uostalom, ako je netko došao s tom namjerom, teško da će ga netko spriječiti.

Ali opet, nije mi jasno kakve to osobe kradu na rasprodaji rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme? Mislim da bi se trebali sramiti ali baš SRAMITI   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ako je prijateljičin muž izašao s jaknama u ruci, što smo mi mogli napraviti? zamoliti ga da nam pokaže jakne? a da su bile dječje? kako bismo znali jesu li zaista njihove ili su ih uzeli (mogli su skinuti oznake, npr.).


u tom slučaju bi se sigurno našao netko tko bi se žalio što ga se tretira kao potencijalnog lopova pa bi o rodinoj rasprodaji pisao u tom kontekstu.
ne kupujem, ne volontiram, ne prodajem na rasprodaji
ali i kao takvu, tjera me da ovo napišem
shvaćaju li neki uopće da su ljudi koji rade na rasprodajama volonteri, a ne trgovci za plaću u ( :Grin: )  keruma ili konzuma pa da ih se proziva na ovaj način?



> Trebate se sramiti ovakvog napuhanog stava i priznati problem koji imate, a to je da nestaje roba i da vam se čak i previše potkrada loše robe-doks druge strane "picajzlate". Niti u jednom trenutku niste pokušali shvati gospođu koja se potrudila donjeti robu na rasprodaju, čekala u redu da ju podigne(tj.njezin suprug) i na kraju ustanovi da je pokradena... 
> Na kraju krajeva vi ste ovdje radi prdavatelja i kupaca, a ne oni radi vas....


sad će dodagoga iz mog posta izvući zaključak da se volonteri ne moraju ni truditi, po toj logici, jer ne rade za plaću, ali zašto se ni muž tvoje prijateljice nije potrudio pregledati vraćenu robu ako mu je tako rečeno?
ako vam ta roba u tom trenutku nije bila važna zašto vam je važna sada?
baš bezveze

rodini volonteri jesu tu i radi kupaca i radi prodavatelja, ali ne i radi šize nekoga tko je propustio odraditi svoj dio posla, a sad nezadovoljstvo iskaljuje na imenu udruge, baš ružno.

u svakom slučaju, važno je da velika većina sudionika bude zadovoljna, za šta sam sigurna da je tako, a ova pojedinačna nezadovoljstva ne mogu se tako lakonski prebaciti samo na jednu stranu, ne da nije fer nego je ... da ne kažem bezobrazno.

----------


## fegusti

joj kako je teško ovako išta raditi (pardon, volontirati!) kada pojedinci vide samo štetu koja je njima osobno nanešena a ne vide opću dobrobit.  :Sad: 

da li postoje pisane upute o odgovornosti i odricanju od iste koje se daju sudionicima u rasprodaji?
ako ne postoje trebalo bi ih uvesti.

----------


## Joe

AM, odlično sročeno!

----------


## Frida

> da li postoje pisane upute o odgovornosti i odricanju od iste koje se daju sudionicima u rasprodaji?
> ako ne postoje trebalo bi ih uvesti.


Postoje, svi naši prodavatelji su upoznati s time.

----------


## Sek@

> I još dodatak na Fridu: svakom prodavatelju se kod isplate novca i povrata neprodane robe napomene da sa strane (na posebnom stolu) prekontrolira vraćenu robu - to učini cca. 20% prodavatelja
> 
> Zašto svoj popis robe prijateljica nije dala mužu s uputom da prekontrolira robu i novce?


Na jednoj od ranijih rasprodaja sam na licu mjesta primjetila da mi je neka roba ukradena. Žalila sam se odmah i od volonterki sam dobila samo odgovor da oni to ne mogu kontrolirati da se takve stvari dešavaji i da oni ne mogu nadoknaditi taj iznos iz svog džepa. I kakva mi korist da kontroliram robu na licu mjesta kad od tog nema nikakve koristi. Svaki put idem s tim rizikom jedino što prekontroliram je koverta (ovaj put je u njoj nedostajalo 100 kn) i to sam naknadno dobila. I ja imam isto primjedbu na primopredaju robe, volonterka me je toliko izgnjavila svaki komad robe je 10 puta pregledavala, prigovarala na cijene (iako su bile sve u okviru limitiranih  a roba uredno popeglana i čista). Pogotovo se zapiknula za novu jaknu novu novcatu na koju sam stavila 60kn i htjela je da smanjim cijenu na što nisam pristala ali je eto kao prošla i naravno da se prodala. Stvarno mi se čini da malo pretjerujete u nekim stvarima jer i ja sam za to da se ne prima nešto zaflekano i poderano ali za urednu robu to mislim da nije u redu. 

Juroslav:Zašto svoj popis robe prijateljica nije dala mužu s uputom da prekontrolira robu i novce?

Šta bi uspio ovaj muž napraviti da je došao s popisom?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dodagoda

U teoriji to izgleda drugačije nego u praksi. 
Da-cilj je sveopće dobro i na opće zadovoljstvo, no sve je to zatvoreni krug: ako nema prodavatelja-nema rasprodaje, ako nema kupaca-nema rasprodaje.
Dakle bezobrazno da kao prodavatelj naglasiš da si pokraden, a nije bezobrazno da jesi pokraden- o tome govorim.
Kako sam već rekla zarada na prodavanju robe(barem moja) i igračaka je minimalna-moram doći u Novi Zareb, stajati u redu za predaju stvari, ponovno doći slijedeći dan i stajati u redu, a ionako sve to potrošim na rasprodaji, - udruga ima 30 % od toga, a kupci su zadovoljni.
Nije u redu prodavatelje tretirati na način kako je sve drugo za opće dobro, a oni samo zarađuju jer nije istina-profil prodavatelja određuje kvalitetu odjeće na rasprodaji. Svaki *ispravni* prdavatelj svoju odjeći pregleda, opere, ispegla, označi, složi i donese na rasprodaju i uglavnom je to odjeća koja realno vrijedi više, no cijene su određene i slažem se s njima. Svi znamo da za to treba vremena, a volonteri na rasprodaji odrađuju ostali dio posla(razvrstavanje, bješanje...). Mi kao prodavatelji smo nagrađeni simboličnom zaradom, a volonteri na rasprodaji ravom prvokupa stvari koje im se sviđaju. 
Cilj svega je da se čim više robe proda, jer volonteri svu tu robu moraju ponovno razvrstati po šifri, a i da Udruga čim više zaradi. 
Dale po mome volonteri nisu samo oni koji se nalaze na samoj rasprodaji, anego svi zajedno sudjelujemo u tome i smatram da imamo pravo nešto reći ako nije u redu.

----------


## marijanada

Veliki trgovački centri koji se osiguravaju sa barkodovima, alarmima, zaštitarima i ko zna čime sve ne, svejedno budu pokradeni, pa zašto je onda čudno kada se nešto takvo dogodi na Rodinoj rasprodaji?
Svatko tko daje stvari na rasprodaju trebao bi imati svoj način evidencije donesenog i eliminacije prodanog da bi gubitke smanjio na najmanju mjeru.
Dobro je činiti dobro, bez obzira na dugoprstiće i slične ljude bez savjesti koji su na našu žalost svuda oko nas.

----------


## Suzizana

> Prema evidenciji i ostatku robe (kartice su kod mene) - evidentno je da je prodano robe u vrijednosti 430,00 kuna!


nikada nisam bila na rasprodaji pa možda ne kužim kak sve to tam funkcionira, ali iz citirane rečenice sam skužila da je dotična po evidenciji prodala robu za 430 kn a dobila samo 155 kn. 
ne kužim kak je nešto što je ukradeno, evidentirano kao prodano ili obrnuto kak je nešto što je evidentirano kao prodano, naknadno ukradeno  :?

----------


## dodagoda

> dodagoda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prema evidenciji i ostatku robe (kartice su kod mene) - evidentno je da je prodano robe u vrijednosti 430,00 kuna!
> 
> 
> nikada nisam bila na rasprodaji pa možda ne kužim kak sve to tam funkcionira, ali iz citirane rečenice sam skužila da je dotična po evidenciji prodala robu za 430 kn a dobila samo 155 kn. 
> ne kužim kak je nešto što je ukradeno, evidentirano kao prodano ili obrnuto kak je nešto što je evidentirano kao prodano, naknadno ukradeno  :?


Kada predaješ robu moraš imati popis šta si predao i cijene,
prema tom popisu provjeravaš dali je na broju sve ono što nisi prodao- npr predaš  10 kom odjeće u vrijednosti 400,00 kn-recimo da je svaki komad po 40,00 kn. Vraćeno tije npr .5 komada-dakle ispada da je prodano 200 kn, a u koverti imaš npr. 80 kn(umanjeno za 30%). Ispada da je prodano 2 komada, a ostalo je očito ukradeno, izgubljeno...

----------


## Mukica

* ja ljubazno molim ljude koji dolaze na primopredaju da donose robu u dobrom stanju, nepoderanu i CISTU, koja nije, kao sto je meni jedna prodavacica rekla "ah.. ma to je od domestosa poflekana" - jako je zalosno sto ne postoji svijest o tome da roba treba biti cista, nepoderana i u dobrom stanju te je sukladno tome jako zalosna i cinjenica da smo BILI PRISILJENI uvesti kontrolu kvalitete i sto na istoj prilicna kolicina robe NE PRODJE

* dakle - molim vas NEMOJTE donositi stvari koje sami ne biste kupili

* nemojte na robu stavljat cijenu koju i sami na rodinoj raspordaji ne bi platili

* nemojte od nas ocekivati da snosimo odgovornost za lopove - to je doista na dusu svakome od njih - svaka od nas vise nego posteno potrosi svoje vrijeme da bi svima nama bilo bolje 

* i na kraju, ne bi se slozila da smo mi tamo zbog prodavaca i kupaca - mi smo tamo svi jedni zbog drugih - i kupci iprodavaci zbog nas i mi zbog njih - to nikako nije jednosmjeran odnos


Rodina rasprodaja je jedan jako dobro organiziran sajam. Tko cesto dolazi na nase rasprodaje mora priznati da uglavnom napredujemo i uvodimo poboljsanja.

A kad smislimo kak da, bez da dovedemo murju koja ce pregledavati ljude, na dogadjanju poput rasprodaje sprijecimo kradje, mislim da cemo taj izum patentirati.

Znam da ostecenim prodavacima bas nista ne znaci, ali vjerujte da nam je uzasno zao sto se ovakve stvari odgadjaju - i koma je sto takvi dogadjaji pokvare i zasjene sve ono dobro sto smo nekom raspordajom napravile. 
I tako na kraju zbog nekih xy nemoralnih NN osoba, sve dobro sto je drugih pozitivnih xy osoba ucinilo jednostavno bude ponisteno.  :Sad:

----------


## larmama

> dodagoda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prema evidenciji i ostatku robe (kartice su kod mene) - evidentno je da je prodano robe u vrijednosti 430,00 kuna!
> 
> 
> nikada nisam bila na rasprodaji pa možda ne kužim kak sve to tam funkcionira, ali iz citirane rečenice sam skužila da je dotična po evidenciji prodala robu za 430 kn a dobila samo 155 kn. 
> ne kužim kak je nešto što je ukradeno, evidentirano kao prodano ili obrnuto kak je nešto što je evidentirano kao prodano, naknadno ukradeno  :?


ne, ono što je evidentirano kao prodano to je i dobila u koverti. Stvari koje se nisu prodale prodavatelji dobiju natrag. Naknadnim pregledom je ustanovila da joj se količina robe koju je natrag dobila ne slaže.

----------


## dodagoda

Ovako možemo do unedogled,
cilj  je bio prvenstveno *da se posrame oni koji kradu na rasprodajama*, zatim da bude jasno da su prodavači na sajmu također jednim djelom volonteri(iako ne fizički na sajmu), jer ulažemo svoje stavri i svoje vrijeme i svatko(ali svatko) tko imalo drži do sebe i svojih stvari bio bi povrijeđen da mu toliko stvari nedestaje koliko god one vrijedile. Također smi mi koji se nađemo na sajmu bilo kupci, bilo volonteri morali bi reagirati kada vidimo da se ljudi *nekorektno ponašaju prema stvarima koje nisu njihove-bilo da ih razbacuju ili kradu,* jer kako ste i rekli svi smo mi jedni za druge uložili vrijeme i tud.

----------


## Frida

> Također smi mi koji se nađemo na sajmu bilo kupci, bilo volonteri morali bi reagirati kada vidimo da se ljudi *nekorektno ponašaju prema stvarima koje nisu njihove-bilo da ih razbacuju ili kradu,*


Reagiramo mi ali baš nismo dobro prihvaćene  :Wink: .

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ovako možemo do unedogled,
> cilj  je bio prvenstveno *da se posrame oni koji kradu na rasprodajama*, .


nažalost, ti sigurno ne čitaju ove stranice.  :/

a koliko ljudi prođe taj dan kroz velesajam, kupaca i prodavatelja, cca?
i koliko ima volontera?
baš me zanima. 

meni se čini da je to nemoguće, spriječiti te krađe. ali ja bih na to ovako gledala - ovi koji kradu rabljenu dječju robu, hebemu sve, njih je sigurno teška potreba na to natjerala. mislim, riskirati da te netko uhvati u krađi dječje majice koja košta 10,00 kn - ne znam. pa sam im donirala par komada dječje robice.  :Grin:

----------


## petraa

:shock: Ja nikad ne brojim robu, što preneseno znači da nisam bila pokradena a da za to znam. Neću je niti u budućnosti brojati jer želim misliti i dalje da mi nitko neće ukrasti majčicu. 
Meni je na ovoj rasprodaji upala u oči rasprava jedne volonterke s prodavateljem (oko domestosa) gdje smatram da se ipak trebalo odustati od deranja na prodavatelja, roba se mogla odbiti i ciao, ostalo je trebalo biti na nivou rasprodaje i udruge.
Sama robu detaljno pregledam i zadnje tri rasprodaje sva roba mi uredno prolazi kontrolu.
Žao mi je onih koji su pokradeni ali za to su krivi kradljivci a ne organizatori rasprodaje što je ( ako se ne varam) i navedeno u ugovoru.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe

kad se na rasprodaji traže kontrolori kvalitete, cure se redom posakrivaju iza štendera  :Grin:  

mislim, nije lako nekome objašnjavati da mu je roba flekava, pa to i sam vidi!

dakle, ako ne pustiš lošu robu- ispadaš hitler, a ako pustiš- dobiješ "kako možete prodavati ovo smeće"!

----------


## sandra111

Rodine rasprodaje su već stvorile neku tradiciju, svjesni smo prednosti i nedostataka, i ako se odlučimo na njoj sudjelovati, onda to i prihvaćamo. Možda je jedino nezadovoljnu prodavateljicu u ovom slučaju uzrujala činjenica, kako kaže, da joj nedostaje 10 komada robe. To je doista neobično, ali nadam se da se rijetko događa. Kao kupac prihvaćam mogućnost da ću kad dođem kući s vrlo povoljno kupljenom jaknicom možda ustanoviti da ciferšlus ne radi, usprkos kontrolama na prijemu, zaboga ljudi smo i propusti su mogući. Pa prodavalo se valjda  tisuću komada robe. I ja to prihvaćam i šutim. A kao prodavatelj, ako  želim imati stopostotnu kontrolu nad procesom prodaje svoje robe, imam na raspolaganju i drugih mogućnosti. Osobno sam mišljenja da je u onoj gužvi lakše krasti, nego što bi možda bilo da je prostor i preglednost veća. No pitanje je kolike su mogućnosti za pronalazak još većeg prostora.

----------


## Maja

U opticaju je bilo preko 6000 artikala, ne računajući one pod šifrom roda

----------


## krumpiric

na vrata udje do tisuću kupaca (700-800-900, u prosjeku), ne računajući djecu.

ko želi krast, uspije ukrasti i u Gucciju, kako nebi u ovolikoj gužvi, volontera malo, robice puno..

----------


## Lavinija

Koga smeta kontrola robe,ak vam ,je roba u redu mozete ponosno doci na kontrolu, a ak nije...

Volontirala sam na kontroli, nekoliko stari flekavo i nekoliko dosta poderano...

 volontirala sam na blagajni,mama, baka i dijete jedna vrecica vele njihovih jakni. Trazim da pogledam, nema splinti ni pik trake, djeluju da odgovaraju njihovim  velicinama i kaj bi vi sad napravile?


ima takvih slucajeva kolko hocete, al ja volontiram na rasprodajama  vec godinama( i ne samo na rasprodajama kao vecina nas)Ne zbog ovih losih, vec onih Krasnih kad prepoznam zenu na kontroli koja je i prosli i pretprosli put imala stari u super stanju i regularne cijene, kad na blagajni vidim da je zena kupila super robicu i platnene pelene za prinovu koja je jos u trbici 

mogla bi nabrajat do preksutra, dodjite volontirat ,ukljucite se u rodu, pa da vidite kak je to dobro i nece vam ni zlocestoce vise bit tak zloceste

----------


## Val

Nebitno je tko ima pravo, ali meni je žao autorice pisma jer je u pitanju popriličan gubitak novca.  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Meni je malo čudno da joj fali baš tako puno robe.
Samo iz razloga što mi je teško zamisliti da je netko baš njenih stvari 10 komada uzeo. Ako razumijete što hoću dočarati?   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Ajde, jedan ili dva, ali 10...

----------


## dinomandarino

Upavo iz tog razloga je razočarana. Čini mi se kao da je netko uzeo cijelu vreću neprodane robe. Zato je i skrenula pažnju na volontere. Mislim da bi i njih trebalo kontrolirati, uvesti unutarnju kontrolu. Čudna su vremena, ljudi pokušavaju svakakve smicalice kako bi došli do cilja. Sumjam da joj je žao novaca, najgori je onaj osjećaj kad shvatiš da si prevaren.
Tko bi i posunjao u u takvoj situaciji, zato nije suprug ni provjeravao na licu mjesta. Ne bi ni moj.  
Ovo pismo je počno i dobronamjerno! Žena ne traži novac već skreće pažnju na propuste, kojih bi na slijedečoj rasprodaji trebalo biti manje.
Dobro je znati što i kako ljudi razmišljaju.

----------


## Mukica

sad si mislim mozda je netko cak ZABUNOM u onoj guzvi pokupio njezinu vrecicu
mozda uopce nije bilo namjerno
nemampojma :/ 
al i to je moguce

----------


## sandra111

Ma i ja sam uvjerena da je ta vrećica završila kod nekog drugog i da nije bilo nikakve zle namjere.

----------


## mala_zombi

Do sada sam uvijek bila zadovoljna kupljenim na Rodi,ali ovaj put sam kod kuće nakon skidanja pik trake pronašla vrlo neugodne fleke na obje majce pod istom šifrom.
Majčice izgledaju savršeno na prvi pogled,ali stvano je svinjski podvaliti majce za malu bebu koje su neupotrebljive,staviti cijenu 25 kuna i praviti se tulav pa ako prođe,prođe.
Možda bi pik trake trebale stavljati volonterke,a ne prodavači.
Kupila sam dosta toga,stala se sa strane da pregledam robu baš iz razloga da ne kupim mačka u vreći,do mene je došla volonterka i jako bezobrazno me istjerala iz ćoška u kojem nisam nikom smetala.
Bila je neugodna....neću ponavljati njene riječi,ali nije ni bitno,znam da imate puno posla i da je teško voditi brigu o svemu.
Mislim da nije baš svakom mjesto da bude volonter.
Oprostite na predugom postu, nije ni tema o kojoj se pričali,ali osjećala sam dužnost da vam se pojadam.
Zar ubuduće da gledam i ispod pik trake ima li oštećenja na robi?
Ne želim kupovati oštećenu,podvaljenu robu i možda bi trebale postrožiti malo kontrolu kod primanja stvari.
I čini mi se da su ovaj put cijene bile malo veće nego obično...u Foxu sam drugi dan kupila majcu za dijete za 30 kn,novu.
Sorry na kritikama...još uvijek podržavam ovu vašu akciju i svaki put se ponovno veselim odlasku na rasprodaju.

----------


## apricot

Znamo da ljudi svašta podvaljuju   :Sad:  
I nama koje smo tamo se znalo dogoditi da kupimo skafander kojemu ne radi "ciferšlus" ili bodi na kojemu ni jedan "druker" ne "hvata".
Jednostavno se u onoj gužvi ne stigne sve provjeriti, a ako i provjeravamo, dobijemo jako pogrdne komentare.

Stvarno nam je uvijek žao ako je netko nezadovoljan, ali bojim se da postoje stvari na koje, jednostavno, ne možemo utjecati.

A što se "unutarnje kontrole" naših volonterki tiče... Mislim da se to kosi sa svime onime kakvim volonterizam doživljavamo: onoga trenutka kada budemo morale kontrolirati jedna drugu, ništa od ovoga neće imati smisla  :/

----------


## kahna

Ja kupila pokvereni autić i probušene/rasparane čizme,
tko mi kriv kad ne provjeravam, neka je na dušu onima koji su prodali.

*Prodane* stvari ne brojim, uopće me ne zanima, samo od neprodanog povadim što dam u donaciju i basta.


Žao mi je da se događaju krađe, nažalost uvijek će ih biti i to je jednostavno tako.
Ono što me smeta u ovom pismu je to da je 'prijeteljica' htjela sve dati u donaciju, a onda je na kraju pokredena za 400 kn :/

A i lako moguće da je od silnih prepunih vrećica netko zabunom dobio i jednu njenu, jer masovno je bilo po 2-3 vrećice neprodanih stvari od svakog prodavatelja koje su poslagane jedne do drugih.
Preporučam doći u subotu poslije podne na razvrstavanje pa da vidite o čemu se priča.

----------


## dinomandarino

Jao, jako me smeta što ako si volonter tako si jadan i svi trebamo biti supper zahvalni. Nito nee smije kritizirati. Meni osobo nije palo na pamet sumnjati u ništa do sada ali slijedeći puta budem tamo sve provjerila i ako nešto posumnjam, prijaviti ću. Tako bi svi trebali. Nije važno samo bilo kako obavljati posao pa makar i volonterski.
Što se tog dana dogodilo, nitko ne zna. Više nije ni važno. Žena ziher nije jalna na onoga tko je robicu uzeo jer robicu i dalje nosi dijete što je i prvobitno bila namjera. Ne zaboravimo da preko neta možeš nabaviti nove stvari po još povoljnijoj cijeni. 
 :Sick:

----------


## Val

> Znamo da ljudi svašta podvaljuju   
> I nama koje smo tamo se znalo dogoditi da kupimo skafander kojemu ne radi "ciferšlus" ili bodi na kojemu ni jedan "druker" ne "hvata"


ja, jednostavno, ovo ne mogu shvatiti. kako netko može ovako funkcionirati?? :shock: 
ne mogu vjerovat da takvi ljudi postoje.  :/ 

a i slažem se za ovo o volonterima-ako su volonteri ne znači da ih se ne može kritizirat.

----------


## dodagoda

*što se "unutarnje kontrole" naših volonterki tiče... Mislim da se to kosi sa svime onime kakvim volonterizam doživljavamo: onoga trenutka kada budemo morale kontrolirati jedna drugu, ništa od ovoga neće imati smisla  :/[/quote]*


Ne slažem se sa vašim stavom-u današnje vrijeme kad ljudi zaista imaju sve manje obzira i osjećaja za druge, još više treba provjeravati volontere, jer možda se netko upavo iz svoje koristi prijavio za volontiranje.... 
Gledajte to i malo sa druge strane, kad dođeš kao prodavač i vidiš da se neke volonterke  motaju oko tih stolova i "uškicavaju" šta bi pokupile za sebe i to je jedino što ih u tom trenutku interesira.
Da se razumjemo nisu sve takve-ima tamo divnih žena koje su spremne pomoći, uskočiti i odgovoriti na svako pitanje, a ima ih i koje su neljubazne... 
U svakom žitu ima kukolja- zato ne možemo generalizirati stvari i postavljati volontere kao nedodirljiva bića.
Ja kao prodavatelj prodala sam(ponosno kažem) kvalitetnu odjeću i igračke i sretna sam što će neko dijete to nositi ili se igrati tim igračkama, no i moje vrijeme je uloženo u sve skupa, a donirano je 30% od ukupne prodaje-dakle i ja sam nešto u čitavoj priči dala iako nisam fizički prisustvovala rasprodaji...
Na kraju napominjem da cilj prvog posta nije bilo nekoga napadati i optuživati, već ukazati na problem kako bi se u budućnosti smanjio ili uklonio. 
Od početka govorim kako prijateljica nebi reagirala da je nedostajalo 2-3 stvari, ali 10 stvari i  to sve ista veličina stvarno je sumnjivo... najgori je osjećaj nepravde i prevarenosti...
Shvaćem da se i vi kao volonteri smatrate prozvanima, ali pobogu zar bi trebali to stavljati pod tepih i ne reagirati ako netko zaista koristi udrugu za svoje potrebe ili krađu-zar to nebi bilo zaista sramotno?

----------


## Mima

dodagoda jesi li tu u nekoj vezi sa dinomandarino, teško mi je pratiti .. ?

----------


## dodagoda

*[quote="mala_zombi"]Do sada sam uvijek bila zadovoljna kupljenim na Rodi,ali ovaj put sam kod kuće nakon skidanja pik trake pronašla vrlo neugodne fleke na obje majce pod istom šifrom.
Majčice izgledaju savršeno na prvi pogled,ali stvano je svinjski podvaliti majce za malu bebu koje su neupotrebljive,staviti cijenu 25 kuna i praviti se tulav pa ako prođe,prođe.*


Evo, u ovom slučaju bi Rode trebale reagirati i poslati opomenu ili nešto slično tom prodavatelju(nadam se da ste sačuvali šifru), jer imaju podatke osoba koje prodavaju(Ime, prezime i br. telefona). 
Ne kažem da nema i nepoštenih prodavatelja, no takve treba prozvati i "kazniti", kao i sve ostale koji udrugu koriste sami i isključivo za svoju korist ne birajući ciljeve(bila to prijevara ili krađa).

----------


## dodagoda

> dodagoda jesi li tu u nekoj vezi sa dinomandarino, teško mi je pratiti .. ?



Ne znam šta bi to trebalo značiti?????
 :?

----------


## daddycool

Udruga se konstantno trudi poboljšati sve projekte kojima se bavi, pa tako i rasprodaju. Ako dolazite na rasprodaju dulje vremena primijetili ste razne promjene, neke sitnije a neke krupnije. Zadnje koje mi padaju na pamet su uvođenje kontrole kvalitete (to nije postojalo u početku), kreiranje reda ispred blagajni, smanjenje broja artikala po pojedinom prodavatelju, limitiranje cijena, volonterske pregače. Sve su to stvari kojima pokušavamo poboljšati rasprodaju kako za kupce i prodavače tako i za samu Udrugu. Nažalost, protiv nekih stvari Udruga je nemoćna. Lopova je uvijek bilo i potpuno se slažem s dodagodom da sve što netko ukrade na rasprodaji ide u potpunosti toj osobi na savjest i sramotu. Ne želim ulaziti u spekulacije zašto i kako je nestalo tih 10 artikala, nadam se samo da se neće ponoviti, a Udruga će se zajedno sa svim volonterima i dalje truditi, najbolje što može u zakonskim i realnim okvirima, da rasprodaja bude mjesto pozitivne a ne negativne atmosfere.

----------


## Mima

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dodagoda jesi li tu u nekoj vezi sa dinomandarino, teško mi je pratiti .. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ne znam šta bi to trebalo značiti?????
>  :?


Ne shvaćam tko je dinomandarino, da li je to ta tvoja prijateljica, netko tko je sa tobom u nekoj vezi, ili slučajno neka deseta osoba?

----------


## dodagoda

> dodagoda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mima prvotno napisa
> ...



Deseta osoba,no ne znam zašto je to uopće važno.



Što se teme tiče- zahvaljujem *[Cooldaddy*
na razumjevanju, jer ovo je jedan od rijetkih postova volontera, a da nije tipa "što sad mi tu hoćemo, svugde se krade pa i na rasprodaji".
O problemima treba razgovarati i rješavati ih, a krivce ako je moguće kažnjavati .... 
Ako bi svatko od nas na rasprodaji reagirao na sav glas prema nekome tko krade ili razbacuje odjeću vjerujem da bi se takvi ustručavali ubuduće . Možda zvuči kao utopija  :Laughing:  , ali ako se mi ostali ne ponašamo "baš me briga-nije moje" i reagiramo to će samo biti na čast udrugi.

----------


## dodagoda

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dodagoda prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## dinomandarino

Ja jesam nova! Do sada sam se samo po potrebi i iz znatiželje malo informirala  na vašim forumima. Prijateljica mi je skrenula pažnju na ovu raspravu i nekako me ponukala da se registriram, a time i komentiram. Između ostalog sudjelovala sam na rasprodaji kao kupac i kao prodavatelj. Mislim da precjenjujete volentere i prodavatelje. Smatram da su jednako važni i kupac i prodavatelj baš kao i volonter koji je i na jednoj i na drugoj strani. U svakom kontaktu s ljudima ima neugodnosti, na to treba biti spreman kada prihvaćaš posao.

Dodagoga,  mislim da si potpuno u pravu! Smeta me što su svi volonteri na zadnjim nogama i brane se na sve načine.. U pismu je napisano da je to Rodina sramota koja je i organizator ove rasprodaje.  Koga je trebala posramiti zbog loše organizacije?
 :?

----------


## Juroslav

> Dodagoga,  mislim da si potpuno u pravu! Smeta me što su svi volonteri na zadnjim nogama i brane se na sve načine.. U pismu je napisano da je to Rodina sramota koja je i organizator ove rasprodaje.  Koga je trebala posramiti zbog loše organizacije?
>  :?


a ja bih rado da ti i dodagoga dođete, volontirate na sljedećoj rasprodaji i nakon toga date svoje provedive ideje kako poboljšati organizaciju

pogotovo u petak navečer kad je nas *šestoro* na sve moguće načine pokušavalo posložiti stvari tako da sve stane u dvoranu i da bude mjesta i za kupce

----------


## dinomandarino

Ja često sudjelujem u volontiranju i znam o čemu pričam. U Rodinoj nisam jer sam zauzeta nekim drugim stvarima, obitelj, posao, honorarni posao i volontiranje u jednoj drugoj udruzi čiji sam član.
Sigurna sam da su se "kradljivci" prepoznali i posramili. 

Pravi volonteri ne kukaju pri volontiranju!!  U ovom forumu se piše samo o tome koliko je to teško i naporno i da treba probati, dajte molim vas! Zašto uopće volontirate ako je to toliko problematično?
 :Kiss:

----------


## NanoiBeba

A zakaj ti ne napišeš nešto i na nekoj drugoj temi. Na ovom forumu ih je puno zanimljivih otvoreno.

----------


## Mima

Ja se ispričavam ako je moje pitanje zazvučalo sumnjičavo, no stil pisanja vam je nekako sličan, oboje ste novi korisnici, pa čak su vam i nikovi slični  :? doda-goda i dino-mandarino . Zato sam pomislila da ste u nekoj vezi ili da je dinomandarino pokradena prijateljica dodegode.

Na temu bih rekla - iako nikad nisam niti bila na Rodinoj rasprodaji - da mi se ne čini fer ovako javno, a anonimno, obračunavati sa Rodom, posebno zato što su se pojavile insinuacije da su volonteri otuđili robu.

Mislim da bi puno bolje rješenje bilo da prijateljica dodegode osobno kontaktira ljude koji su radili na rasprodaji, ili samu udrugu Roda, da se predstavi i požali, pa bi se možda misterija i razrješila, jer je vrlo moguće da su njene stvari negdje zametnute.

----------


## ana.m

Pa nije organizacija loša ako je netko pedeseti pokrao stvari..
Kao što su mnogi već napisali, krade se i u puno osiguranijim dućanima, sa bar kodovima i zaštitom na vratima...


Moram primjetiti (ne znam, možda mi se samo čini) da je na ovoj rasprodaji bilo dosta neprodane robe.
Gledala sam ljude dok su izlazili s preuzetom robom, nosili su po dvije tri pune vrćice stvari. 
Nema baš veze s temom, ali evo zapelo mi za oko.

----------


## dodagoda

[quote="Mima"].

*Na temu bih rekla - iako nikad nisam niti bila na Rodinoj rasprodaji - da mi se ne čini fer ovako javno, a anonimno, obračunavati sa Rodom, posebno zato što su se pojavile insinuacije da su volonteri otuđili robu.*


Predlažem da se vratite na početak posta i vidite to se sa kime obračunava. 
Uglavnom ja sam rekla što sam imala i neda mi se više tjerati mak na konac...

----------


## dinomandarino

> A zakaj ti ne napišeš nešto i na nekoj drugoj temi. Na ovom forumu ih je puno zanimljivih otvoreno.


Zato što me ova baš interesira!
hahaha   :Laughing:  !

Pa nova sam, ali bez brige...imam ja kaj za reć!  8)

----------


## ivakika

dragi forumasi,

Primile primjedbu na znanje, vidjeti cemo gdje je nastao problem, odgovoriti cemo korisnici

i vidimo se na slijedecoj rasprodaji!

pozdrav

Iva

----------


## fegusti

a i jednako su nespretne s kvotanjem :/

----------


## ms. ivy

dinomandarino je udaljena s foruma.

----------


## ana.m

Dodagoda je jako maštovita u osmišljavanju nicka.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

> Do sada sam uvijek bila zadovoljna kupljenim na Rodi,ali ovaj put sam kod kuće nakon skidanja pik trake pronašla vrlo neugodne fleke na obje majce pod istom šifrom.
> Majčice izgledaju savršeno na prvi pogled,ali stvano je svinjski podvaliti majce za malu bebu koje su neupotrebljive,staviti cijenu 25 kuna i praviti se tulav pa ako prođe,prođe.
> Možda bi pik trake trebale stavljati volonterke,a ne prodavači.


javila mi se danas telefonom jedna prodavacica na rodinoj rasprodaji da nakon sto je makla pik trake s robe iz povrata, da je skuzila da joj je flomaster curio i ostavio flekice na nekoj robi
jel mozda to moze biti to?
javi mi na pp o kojoj se sifri radi i jesu li to flekice od flomastera, ona je voljna uzeti majice natrag i vratiti novce

----------


## puntica

> javila mi se danas telefonom jedna prodavacica na rodinoj rasprodaji da nakon sto je makla pik trake s robe iz povrata, da je skuzila da joj je flomaster curio i ostavio flekice na nekoj robi
> jel mozda to moze biti to?
> javi mi na pp o kojoj se sifri radi i jesu li to flekice od flomastera, ona je voljna uzeti majice natrag i vratiti novce


baš lijepo od nje   :Love:

----------


## mala_zombi

Bok curke,evo uspjela sam skinuti fleke s jedne majce,a s druge neće pa neće.
Nažalost,šifre sam bacila,ali nebi se sad ciganila i vraćala majce...poslužit će svrsi...makar za po doma.
Flekice su bijele, tak da nisu mogle biti od flomastera.
Jako sam ugodno iznenađena sa gospođom koja je spremna uzeti majce natrag....ali to nije nažalost ta.
Ona koja je sakrila fleke pod pik traku je to učinila svjesno i neće se sigurno javiti.
Ma nemojte se zamarati mojim postom,sve u svemu podržavam ovakve vaše akcije, a uvijek će biti i onih kvarnih ljudi koji će htjeti uvaliti,podvaliti,ukrasti i slično.
Nema nam druge nego biti oprezni i hrabro dalje.
I dalje ću dolaziti na rasprodaju,ali nemojte vikati na mene ako provirim i ispod pik trake dok čučim u nekom ćošku.  :Wink:

----------


## dodagoda

Evo, budući da sam ja pokrenula temu(doduše malo smo i skretali sa teme) želim zahvaliti svima koji su sudjelovali.
Ukoliko se netko našao uvrijeđen,ispričavam se jer mi to nije bio cilj-cilj mi je bio iznjeti problem za koji svi znamo da postoji i eventualno dati svoj maleni doprinos kako bi se u budućnosti smanjio. U raspravi su većinom sudjelovali volonteri i dugogodišnji članovi foruma, no primjetih da je post otvoren jaaako puno puta i ako pomogne da u budućnosti dugoprstićima skratimo prstiće ja sretna  :D 

Ostajte mi dobro i uživajte u nadolazećim blagdanima     :Bye:

----------


## aries24

ja sam prvi put sudjelovala kao prodavač
zbroj prodane i neprodane robe je štimao, ali ne i iznos
ispalo je da je prodano 20 kn manje nego što jest
znam da greška nije namjerna jer su volonteri time "oštetili" i udrugu za 8 kn
nije mi krivo, neš ti novaca, znam da je uvijek gužva i da se greške događaju
sve i da sam tamo to primjetila, a ne doma, ne bih ništa spominjala i komplicirala jer je cifra mala

iskreno, to je prvi put da prodajem nošenu robicu i teško sam se odlučila za neke komade
kad sam ih vidjela u povratnim vrećicama baš sam im se obradovala

----------


## Nimrod

Ne znam kako funkcionira kontrola kvaliteta u praksi (fizički kako izgleda) ali ako je na stolu, ja bih na isti stavila nekoliko komada poredane i zaflekane robe i prije no što uopće krenem u kontrolu robe u najboljem mogućem stilu pokvarenog trgovca svakoj bih osobi ponudila da istu takvu kupe... Pa kad oni odbiju kupiti takvu robu, onda je valjda neće dvije minute kasnije imati obraza ponuditi jednako lošu. A ako to učine, jednostavno ih od****ti u cijelosti. 

RODA rasporadaja je mrak i mislim da ljude koji je pokušavaju iskoristiti treba isključiti potpuno iz mogućnosti sudjelovanja. Mislim da bi to puno manje naštetilo ugledu rasprodaje nego prolazak stvari sa skrivenim flekama i ciferima koji ne rade i sličnim glupostima. 

Osobno sam bila na nekoliko zadnjih rasprodaja, super su mi, ikupila sam si super stvar po vrlo povoljnim cijenama, i budem li mogla, volontirat ću na idućoj.

----------

